# what do you think of her?



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh yeah I would plan on doing barrels, trails, and team penning/sorting with her, nothing high level just local fun stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

She looks like a good enough mare for low level gaming. Have you tried her out yet? She's pretty young but it sounds like she has a good mind.

If she were on the market in California I would expect to pay around $1,000 or a little less for a grade. I paid $1,250 for my well-bred, greenie QH. Looks like she has no breeding to really go off of but if she's trained well and has a good mind she could be worth around the same.

One thing that concerns me is her age for her training... If she was greener than they say she is there might not be a problem but it leads me to wonder how early they started her for gaming. May lead to joint problems early on in life if they started riding her pretty hard at around 2, and it can take awhile to train a gaming horse. Again, I'm not sure how well she's trained under saddle but the fact that they're showing her already makes me wonder.

If anyone thinks differently, they probably know better than I do, though. Take my opinion on this with a grain of salt!


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

2BigReds said:


> She looks like a good enough mare for low level gaming. Have you tried her out yet? She's pretty young but it sounds like she has a good mind.
> 
> If she were on the market in California I would expect to pay around $1,000 or a little less for a grade. I paid $1,250 for my well-bred, greenie QH. Looks like she has no breeding to really go off of but if she's trained well and has a good mind she could be worth around the same.
> 
> ...


Thanks I think she just started on gaming recently and I haven't tried her out, she sent me a video of her friend riding her when her friend has never riden before and she looked really good, the show they had was a county fair and I know she needs more work on barrels, she got a 24 and the winning horse was 17, I am going to be leasing her for a month and then if I like her do a lease to buy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Lease to buy sounds like a good plan.  Are you going to do a PPE before you buy?

Also I noticed on another horse ad posted by the same seller for a 1 yo who they advertised as ready to start riding next year... I know plenty of people, even reputable trainers, start at 2, but if not ridden extremely lightly and correctly at that age it can really screw up a horse's joints and bones before they're fully developed. I really hope they know what they're doing for the sake of the horse.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

2BigReds said:


> Lease to buy sounds like a good plan.  Are you going to do a PPE before you buy?
> 
> Also I noticed on another horse ad posted by the same seller for a 1 yo who they advertised as ready to start riding next year... I know plenty of people, even reputable trainers, start at 2, but if not ridden extremely lightly and correctly at that age it can really screw up a horse's joints and bones before they're fully developed. I really hope they know what they're doing for the sake of the horse.


 Could you put the link of the other horse they have
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

She started barrels in may and when she bought her last summer she was started lightly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I like her. She is really cute and seems like a nice low level horse.

I did notice that on the ad it said Sale Pending, though, so you might be out of luck.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

VanillaBean said:


> I like her. She is really cute and seems like a nice low level horse.
> 
> I did notice that on the ad it said Sale Pending, though, so you might be out of luck.


No I am in luck because she is holding her for me until I can sell the one horse I need to sell 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

SOLD - MISS TWICE DAINTY(SOLD)
"Will be ready to start under saddle in the spring (2012)"

They list her as 1 year old... :/


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

*more pictures of her*

These were taken in the summer and she sent them to me but i couldnt post them as i wasnt on a computar


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

